# The COVID-19 virus can cause diabetes, new studies find



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 11, 2021)

There is troubling news for those infected with the COVID-19 virus. New studies have found that the virus may cause diabetes in addition to pneumonia and other health problems.

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/covid-19-virus-diabetes-studies-find/story?id=78168634


----------



## terry123 (Jun 11, 2021)

In some patients.  Another good reason to get the shots.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 11, 2021)

terry123 said:


> In some patients.  Another good reason to get the shots.


Then again we don't know the long term effects on the new vaccine. I believe we are all screwed no matter which way we go.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

So far, I haven't heard of any bad effects from the vaccine, other than possible allergic reactions, which seem to be extremely rare.


----------



## win231 (Jun 11, 2021)

Maybe that will sell more vaccines - and diabetes drugs too.


----------



## 911 (Jun 11, 2021)

I have spoken with 2 chemists that work for GSK in a small R&D division nearby my residence. We were just talking about one thing and somehow we ended up on the topic of the vaccine. The one chemist, (Jonathan), who I have known for a long time, told us that he felt very safe taking the vaccine. I hope he's right.


----------

